# ☆Wanted ☆ 70s Stingray project !



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 10, 2018)

Lookin for a 1974 Stingray project or Bare frame . Or any 70s frame set , single speed mag style.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 18, 2018)

☆WANTED☆


----------



## danfitz1 (Nov 21, 2018)

Hard to build one for what this could be bought for with a 'Best Offer'. Not mine, just thought of your ad when I saw it.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-St...4c30bae:g:sP8AAOSwj81bsaJ~:rk:1:pf:0#viTabs_0


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 21, 2018)

danfitz1 said:


> Hard to build one for what this could be bought for with a 'Best Offer'. Not mine, just thought of your ad when I saw it.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-St...4c30bae:g:sP8AAOSwj81bsaJ~:rk:1:pf:0#viTabs_0




Don't do Ebay,  but thank you , I have parts to build , just need a frame set


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 23, 2018)

☆REWARD ☆


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 28, 2018)

Lookin for a 70s Stingray frame,  single speed ,mag style .


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 29, 2018)

Still on the Hunt !


----------



## xochi0603 (Dec 1, 2018)

Hello, Still need a frame?  I have a yellow boys bare frame. Single speed mag style.  I can send pics if you're interested. It's a '73 or 74 if I remember correctly.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 1, 2018)

xochi0603 said:


> Hello, Still need a frame?  I have a yellow boys bare frame. Single speed mag style.  I can send pics if you're interested. It's a '73 or 74 if I remember correctly.




Message sent to the Cone of Silence  !


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 4, 2018)

xochi0603 said:


> Hello, Still need a frame?  I have a yellow boys bare frame. Single speed mag style.  I can send pics if you're interested. It's a '73 or 74 if I remember correctly.





Still waiting for reply,  thank you


----------



## Allrounderco (Dec 4, 2018)

I know it’s not what you’re looking for, but I have a really nice ‘77 Fairlady frame, fork, and chainguard. Probably what your parts stash came from!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 4, 2018)

Blackbomber said:


> I know it’s not what you’re looking for, but I have a really nice ‘77 Fairlady frame, fork, and chainguard. Probably what your parts stash came from!




Thanx much but I'm lookin for a boys project or frame 

Rafael


----------



## xochi0603 (Dec 9, 2018)

I have a Feb '70 original paint frame & kickstand. $90.00 plus actual shipping .No bends or loose welds.  Fender included but it shot


----------



## nick tures (Dec 20, 2018)

I have a 73 frame and fork and crank if interested


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 20, 2018)

C.S.


----------



## Eisele1 (Jan 3, 2019)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Lookin for a 1974 Stingray project or Bare frame . Or any 70s frame set , single speed mag style.
> 
> View attachment 910434





not really what your looking for but who knows?


----------

